# Santa came early!



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've been looking for alternatives to the Scott's spreaders for a while, and read where this spreader was going to be released in Spring of 2020. I did a quick search and it showed up on Home Depot's website as available for order. So, I ordered it, expecting to get a message back that it was on back order, but was pleasantly surprised when I got an email the next day saying my order was ready for pick-up!

Now, this is no Lesco or other high-end spreader, but it is miles ahead of the many Scott's spreaders I've owned over the last 25 years. It's heavy and quite solid, spreads evenly, rolls smoothly with very little effort, and the edge guard creates a nice crisp cutoff line for keeping product of off the sidewalks and driveway.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

I've been interested in this one too. Whats the agitator like?


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

It's plastic, but seems to be fairly beefy compared to most that I've seen. I haven't had any problems with the agitators on any of my older spreaders, so I hope with this one being larger and thicker, it will be just fine.

As you can see, this one covers the holes much better than the Scott's spreaders and should break up any clumps that might make it down there. I'd like to find a plastic mesh screen of some kind to drop in the hopper to keep any clumps out.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Interesting. I might look at this as a replacement for my Earthway 2600a plus. The agitator on the Earthway kills me.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Time will tell but I think for $100 I would keep my eye out for a used Lesco


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought the 80lb version last summer and it is holding up well. I did find out that the echo spreaders are made by Chapin, I was in Ewing Irrigation and saw the same spreader rebranded with Ewing's name on it and asked the salesperson for info on it and he told me it is made by Chapin. I'm pleased with my purchase.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

If you can, put some white fert in it, run it down a flat driveway or road at setting 6, and take a pic of the pattern it leaves. I'm curious to see the pattern width and uniformity left-to-right out of the box.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

Tommy, we have snow on the ground already so it might be a bit before I can do that. This cold weather snuck up on us and I haven't even blown out my irrigation system yet! Whatever happened to having four seasons?

I'll try to find a cheap bag of fertilizer and go to an asphalt parking lot somewhere. I'll post pics if I can get it done.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Ribs33 Got ya. We've had 3 waves of snow but nothing that "sticks." I'm hoping for one last mow.

This came overnight ...


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Ribs33 said:


> It's plastic, but seems to be fairly beefy compared to most that I've seen. I haven't had any problems with the agitators on any of my older spreaders, so I hope with this one being larger and thicker, it will be just fine.
> 
> As you can see, this one covers the holes much better than the Scott's spreaders and should break up any clumps that might make it down there. I'd like to find a plastic mesh screen of some kind to drop in the hopper to keep any clumps out.


If you come up with a screen, dont put it at the bottom put it as close to the top as you can. If the hopper is full when the clump is found you will need to empty it or dig through the fert to get to it. With a screen higher up you catch the out of bag clumps and deal with them at the top. Maybe fabricate a simple wood with screen that will set over the top with a bit of a lip that you can use like a sifter as your pour your bag in. You would remove it to spread. Rarely, unless you leave the fert in or spread in the rain/high humidity, would you get clumping later in the process. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

It sounds like it could be a good spreader. My only concern for it is that it's in a weird price point. $100 is probably at the top for the majority of the diy crowd but it looks decently built for $100 except for the spring activated opener. For around $30 more you can get a little better built Brinly or Earthway spreader. I am definitely going to take a look at it in the spring though.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> Ribs33 said:
> 
> 
> > It's plastic, but seems to be fairly beefy compared to most that I've seen. I haven't had any problems with the agitators on any of my older spreaders, so I hope with this one being larger and thicker, it will be just fine.
> ...


This is a great idea! I'm going to try to find some expanded metal and use some "L" brackets to hang on the lip of the hopper that I can set in place when filling, and then remove when the hopper is full. Thanks for thinking out loud!


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Ribs33 said:


> This is a great idea! I'm going to try to find some expanded metal and use some "L" brackets to hang on the lip of the hopper that I can set in place when filling, and then remove when the hopper is full. Thanks for thinking out loud!


Another option is to use a "gold miner's" classifer on a 5 gallon bucket w/0.25" screen. Since you should weight out your material anyway, these can be handy.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a great alternative as well! Thanks Tommy!


----------

